# Tricare



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Folks I stumbled upon this BLOG about TRICARE Philippines thought I'd share it 

https://tricareoverseasphilippines....care-fleeced-again-but-there-are-differences/

you can read and form you own opinion


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tricare with a thumbs down*



c_acton98 said:


> Folks I stumbled upon this BLOG about TRICARE Philippines thought I'd share it
> 
> https://tricareoverseasphilippines....care-fleeced-again-but-there-are-differences/
> 
> you can read and form you own opinion


Boy I can't stand that Health Care company, it's the pits and beyond the pits thank God I qualified zero percent disability and was able to take advantage of the VA clinic. I had an Anxiety attack and thought I'd try a hospital instead of the VA clinic, what a huge mistake from the time I mentioned to the emergency room nurse that I use Tricare (she gave scowl and ugh look) till I got months of bills from that horrible, horrible company.


----------

